# VHI (Doctors receipts etc)



## Smilie11 (11 Aug 2011)

I have been with VHI for the last 6+ years and have never claimed back anything from them (in terms of filling out the form and sending back receipts to them).   Does anyone know how far back I can go in terms of receipts from doctors etc?


----------



## suzie (11 Aug 2011)

I'd say just the previous year...


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2011)

This thread might give some advice.


----------



## Fairy_ (24 Aug 2011)

I think it is from the previous year.


----------



## Fairy_ (24 Aug 2011)

Actually I think it is 2 years. They are quite loose in terms of this from what I've heard.


----------



## choccy (25 Aug 2011)

i've just done this too last week - they will let you go back to 2009 renewal date. but this is for short time only- they really tightening up and they will soon only pay within 3 months of renewal date for last year so get them in quick!


----------

